# Short infrequent stabbing-like period like pains in early pregnancy



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello,

I have just found out that I am pregnant 5 days ago (or rather peered at the ever so slightly positive pregnancy tests for 4 days until I got a clearblue and confirmed it today). I get these strange period-like pains, they are very short, they dont last for long, and they happen every now and then. I've been noticing them for the last 5 days.

I didnt get any bleeding or spotting (thank you so much for that!), but I am still worried. Someone told me that this is how a stretching uterus feels and that this is nothing to worry about, but I still cant help but feel a bit concerned.

Is it normal to feel this pain in the early pregnancy? It is not a beginning of a miscarriage, is it? How long am I supposed to get these pains?

Thank you very much in advance for any information you can give me!

Lizzy.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lizzy

Yes you will get aches and pains like this as your uterus grows and stretches. No need to be concerned unless severe it prolonged pain, or bleeding. 

Congratulations. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Kaz,

Thank you so much! That is a load off my shoulders! ))

Cheers,
Lizzy.


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Kaz,

Sorry, I have another question. How long should these pains last? Should I be concerned if I still feel them next week?

Thank you!

Lizzy.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Most tend to stop 12-16 weeks some ladies get them later so no need to be concerned if still have them. 

Kaz xxx


----------

